# Having a Bad Day?



## Matt308 (Jun 5, 2008)

This is the naked mole rat from Africa.

If you think you are having a bad day and feeling sorry for yourself, remember it could be worse. You could look like a d!ck with buckteeth.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 5, 2008)

That should be the Official Spammer Picture.... I bet that this is what they look like, all of them!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Velius (Jun 5, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> That should be the Official Spammer Picture.... I bet that this is what they look like, all of them!



Heh heh heh


----------



## v2 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Wildcat (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Henk (Jun 5, 2008)

He he he...


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 5, 2008)

*LOL* Whut Lucky said!


----------



## seamist (Jun 27, 2008)

''somebody call?''


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 29, 2008)

WTF?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Looks to me like someone is trying to get themselves banned from the site!!!

WTF is right Matt.


----------



## Freebird (Jun 30, 2008)

seamist said:


> ''somebody call?''



Umm what? I don't get it.....


----------



## hunter0f2 (Jun 30, 2008)

Some days you just wished you'd stayed in bed!!


----------

